# Hasemi Steering Wheel



## saffarco (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

I wonder if anybody has or could find a Hasemi leather or buckskin steering wheel up for sale, picture in the link. Any leads would be appreciated. 










https://photobucket.com/gallery/user/jonathanleegreen/media/cGF0aDpIQVNFTUkgQk5SMzIgQlVJTEQvOEYyMUQ0RDEtQzUzMi00MjUwLTk2OEMtQjMwQTdENkJDREQ2X3pwc2RwaWM3NWN4LmpwZw==/?ref=


----------



## trdickso (Mar 8, 2020)

Are you still looking for this? I have a Hasemi wheel.


----------



## saffarco (Dec 20, 2012)

Will send you a message


trdickso said:


> Are you still looking for this? I have a Hasemi wheel.


----------

